# What ryu of Jujutsu does this look like?



## Shawn_Hoffman (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, what ryu of Jujutsu does this look like?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlfRdP9h6yY

This looks very interesting.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 17, 2011)

That does not look like a traditional style at all. You can tell by the roundhouse kicks and the spinning back kicks. Traditional systems don't have them. Kicking to the head is a fairly modern thing.

The linked video is of a modern jujutsu style which I think does not have direct traditional roots. Like most modern jujutsu systems, it is based on techniques also found in judo, aikido and karate. As soon as you see someone consistently doing kicks to the head and spinning kicks, that is a fairly reliable indicator that the system is a modern system, and as such not really based on a specific ryuha.


----------



## Shawn_Hoffman (Feb 17, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> That does not look like a traditional style at all. You can tell by the roundhouse kicks and the spinning back kicks. Traditional systems don't have them. Kicking to the head is a fairly modern thing.
> 
> The linked video is of a modern jujutsu style which I think does not have direct traditional roots. Like most modern jujutsu systems, it is based on techniques also found in judo, aikido and karate. As soon as you see someone consistently doing kicks to the head and spinning kicks, that is a fairly reliable indicator that the system is a modern system, and as such not really based on a specific ryuha.



What i'm seeing is a ryu of Jujutsu being practiced on other styles. I see self defense scenarios (if you will) that are being practiced.
I wouldn't train on other fighters using mostly the same martial arts style out of preference, i'd train on someone using typical attacks. Maybe even add some Jujutsu techniques in there at times as well.


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 17, 2011)

I posted this in the other thread... but if you are also interested in practicing and defending against some of those flashy kicks, you'll need to look at the Korean styles that contain jujutsu in them, such as hapkido, Kuk Sool Won, and Hwarangdo.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 17, 2011)

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> Hey guys, what ryu of Jujutsu does this look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obvious as Bruno pointed out a recently created mix. The high kicks are just not something done in Koryu jujutsu from what I have seen. Many of the techniques do not fit a Koryu format and seem to be flashy recently created.
 It looks like Karate mixed with some sort of Jujutsu techniques to me it seems like this:

Sensei W learned a legit jujutsu system passed it on to student X who then added Karate to it the passed it to student Y who then played with it more passing it to student Z making it what it is today. It is most likey so far moved from its original jujutsu family that it is most likely legally ok to marry it without having mutant offspring.

So there is most likely no way to tell what Ryuha this comes from because it is 1.very generic techniques and 2.It is obvious hybrid/modern type.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 18, 2011)

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> Hey guys, what ryu of Jujutsu does this look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As said by others, this is no Ryu. What it is is an eclectic collection of techniques, occasionally conflicting with itself, designed to look good rather than have any real effectiveness. If I was feeling uncharitable, I'd describe it as a mongrel system (bits of this, bits of that).

What makes something a Ryu is an established congruent underlying approach, or philosophy, with the aim of passing on lessons, remaining consistent in the way it is passed from master to student, not a hodge-podge collection of "look at me" movements. So what this is, then, is a specific school, or dojo, training in a generic group of movements, not a Ryu.

In more modern, but still rather Japanese terms, you may think of Judo. It's not a Ryu either, even though it comes from a few of them. This is mainly due to the way it is transmitted, and the aims of the art itself. So although it is congruent, has a definate underlying approach, definately has it's own philosophy, and is taught pretty consistently around the world, it does not get passed down as a Ryu, and isn't one.

This may sound like I'm getting rather nit-picky (and I am!), but it's really for your education here. By understanding what all the terms actually refer to, you may be able to narrow down your desires, and find the right school for you.


----------



## Tanaka (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> _*As said by others, this is no Ryu. What it is is an eclectic collection of techniques, occasionally conflicting with itself, designed to look good rather than have any real effectiveness. *_




This is exactly what went through my mind as I watch those videos and a lot of westernized "jujutsu" systems.


----------

